# circuito para hacer efectos de sonido



## kapodamy (Oct 16, 2010)

Tengo un pequeño amplificador con un tda2822m y quisiera que una señal de audio (ejemplo el de una casettera) entrara mas aguda, mas grave, con bass, eco, coro, reverb, analizador (voz aguda), etc. ....... no se si me exprese correctamente, lo que yo tenia en mente es que quisiera que a una señal de audio tenga posiblemente estos efectos (o algunos, circuitos separados, o cuales son posibles).
saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 16, 2010)

kapodamy dijo:


> . . . una señal de audio . . . entrara mas aguda, mas grave, con bass, eco, coro, reverb, alvinizador (voz aguda), etc. ....... no se si me exprese correctamente . . .



Te expesaste bien, busca informacion sobre DSP.
Si la informacion que encuentra es muy complicada, entonces conecte el computador al amplificador, solo tiene que usar WinAmp e instalar los plugins DSP para la funcion que quiere.


----------



## Electronec (Oct 17, 2010)

Todos esos efectos los puedes encontrar tambien por separado en este Foro..............es cuestión de (como te dicen por aquí) buscar.

Saludos.


----------



## kapodamy (Oct 26, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Te expesaste bien, busca informacion sobre DSP.
> Si la informacion que encuentra es muy complicada, entonces conecte el computador al amplificador, solo tiene que usar WinAmp e instalar los plugins DSP para la funcion que quiere.



no en la pc en un circuito algo como esto me refiero: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuito-emulador-surround-5-1-a-8570/
fijate que para mi es un efecto de sonido


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 26, 2010)

Como lo dice el titulo del circuito: es un emulador, no espere que el circuito le vaya a entregar los efectos de eco, coro, reverb, alvinizador; porque si mira detenidamente el primer bloque es un "control de tonos".

Un verdadero circuito entrega a los parlantes de surround (no hablo de los frontales), las señales inferiores a 7KHz, dobladas en frecuencia y con un desfase de 90 grados. Eso se hace mucho mas facil con un DSP.


----------

